# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الرواية في الأدب العربي

## محمد غالمي

الرواية في الأدب العربيالرواية فن نثري من وحي المخيلة، وعادة ما يتسم بالطول ويقوم على رسم شخصيات، ثم تحليل نفسياتها وأهوائها وتقصي مصيرها وتتبع مسارها ووصف مغامراتها ورصد هواجسها. ويرى الأستاذ عبد المالك مرتاض في بحته القيم حول تقنيات السرد.. أن الرواية تشترك مع الأجناس الأدبية الأخرى (الحكاية ـ الأسطورة ـ  الشعر ـ الملحمة.. )في عدة جوانب؛ ذلك أن الرواية لا تجد غضاضة في أن تشحن النص السردي بالمأثورات الشعبية، والمظاهر الأسطورية والملحمية جميعا بقدر ما تتميز عنها بخصائصها الحميمة.. إذ هي طويلة الحجم ولكن دون طول الملحمة في الغالب؛ وهي غنية بالعمل اللغوي ولكن يمكن لهذه اللغة أ ن تكون وسطا بين اللغة الشعرية التي هي لغة الملحمة، واللغة السوقية التي هي لغة المسرحية المعاصرة.. والشخصيات في الملحمة أبطال وفي الرواية كائنات عادية. والرواية نقل الروائي لحديث محكي، تحت شكل أدبي يرتدي أردية لغوية تنهض على جملة من الأشكال والأصول كاللغة، والشخصيات، والزمان والمكان والحدث؛ يربط بينها طائفة من التقنيات كالسرد والوصف والحبكة والصراع
في نظري فإن الرواية صرخ أدبي عتيد في مقدوره استيعاب كل التجارب الإنسانية والقيم الكونية في قالب إبداعي لحمته اللغة الأدبية الراقية إنه عالم لا حد لشخصياته ولا حصر لأحداثه ولا حدود مرسومة لأزمنته وأحيازه.. تعود نشأة الرواية العربية إلى التأثر المباشر بالرواية الغربية بعد منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي. ولا يعني هذا التأثر أن التراث العربي لم يعرف شكلاً روائيًا خاصًا به. فقد كان التراث حافلاً بإرهاصات قصصية، تمثلت في حكايات السمار والسير الشعبية وقصص العذريين وأضرابهم، والقَصَص الديني والفلسفي. أما المقامات العربية فذات مقام خاص في بدايات فن القص والرواية في الأدب العربي. فقد تركت بصمات واضحة في مؤلف المويلحي (حديث عيسى بن هشام) وفي مؤلفات غيره من المحدثين الذين اتخذوا من أسلوب المقامة شكلاً فنيًا لهم..وتظل الرواية العربية قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى في منأى عن القواعد الفنية، وأقرب ما تكون إلى التعريب والاقتباس حتى ظهور رواية زينب (1914م) لمحمد حسين هيكل، التي يكاد يتفق النقاد على أنها بداية الرواية العربية الفنيّة، حيث اقترب المؤلف فيها من البنية الفنية للرواية الغربية التي كانت في أوج ازدهارها آنذاك. وقد عالجت رواية زينب واقع الريف المصري وهو أمر لم تألفه الكتابة الروائية قبل ذلك.
وعقب الحرب العالمية الأولى ومع بداية الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين بدأت الرواية العربية تتخذ سمتًا أكثر فنية وأعمق أصالة. وكان ذلك على يد مجموعة من الكتاب ممن تأثروا بالثقافة الغربية أمثال طه حسين وتوفيق الحكيم وعيسى عبيد والمازني ومحمود تيمور وغيرهم.، إلا أن الروائي المصري نجيب محفوظ يُعَدّ سيِّد هذا الميدان بلا منازع. فرواياته خان الخليلي و زقاق المدق، و الثلاثية تمثل رؤية جديدة أضافت إلى أجواء الرواية عوالم أرحب وأوسع. وفي الستينيات من القرن العشرين بدأ نجيب محفوظ يبدع عالَـمًا روائيًا جديدًا مستخدمًا تقنيات أكثر إبداعًا وأكثر تعقيدًا، وتقف رواياته اللص والكلاب؛ السمان والخريف؛ الطريق؛ الشحاذ؛ ثرثرة فوق النيل معلمًا بارزًا في مسيرة الرواية الجديدة، ذلك أن المضامين الاجتماعية التي عني بها من قبل امتزجت بها في هذه المرحلة مضامين فكرية وإنسانية ونفسية احتاجت إلى شكل روائيً أكثر فنية من مرحلته السابقة. وقد أجبرت هزيمة عام 1967م الروائي العربي إلى إعادة النظر في تيار الرواية، الذي كان سائدًا قبل الهزيمة، فظهرت من ثَمَّ أنماطٌ روائية جديدة، فيها ثورة على الأساليب التقليدية، كالحبكة والبطل والسرد التاريخي. وكانت لنجيب محفوظ إضافة لا تنكر في هذه المرحلة. ظهر بعد ذلك جيل آخر من الروائيين العرب، سُمِّي بالحداثيين، خرجوا على رؤية الرواية التقليدية وتقنياتها. وعلى أيدي هؤلاء الكتاب مثل: صنع الله إبراهيم وحنا مينا وجمال الغيطاني وإدوار الخراط والطيب صالح وبهاء طاهر وإميل حبيبي والطاهر وطّار وعبد الرحمن منيف وغيرهم ظهرت رؤية روائية تحمل اتجاهات معاصرة وحداثية مختلفة، من أهم سماتها أن الخطاب الروائي تجاوز المفاهيم التقليدية حول الرواية في عصورها الكلاسيكية والرومانسية والواقعية الجديدة؛ وتداخلت أساليبها مع تداخلات العالم الخيالي والصوفي والواقعي والتاريخي، مما جعلها، سواء في حبكتها أو شخوصها، أكثر تعقيدًا وأعمق تركيبًا.ووصلت الرواية بذلك إلى دُنيا النص المفتوح الذي يفضي إلى قراءات متعددة لا تصل إلى تفسير نهائي للخطاب الروائي كما كان الحال في الروايات السابقة.
***أسس البناء السردي في الرواية العربية
           ماهية الشخص والشخصية:
 يقتضي المنطق الدلالي للغة العربية أن يكون "الشخص"كائنا حيا يرزق ، وفي لسان العرب لابن منظور، الشخص: كل جسم له ارتفاع وظهور والمراد به إثبات الذات فاستعير لها لفظ شخص. والشخصية  في اللغة مصدر صناعي  كإنسانية..  وهو قياسي يطلق على كل لفظ جامد أو مشتق، اسم أو غير اسم، وزيد في آخره حرفان هما ياء مشددة بعدها تاء مربوطة فيصير بعد هذه الزيادة دالا على معنى مجرد جديد، وهو مجموعة الصفات الخاصة بذلك اللفظ والتي يختص بها الإنسان، مثل الشفقة والرحمة والعمل النافع، وما إلى ذلك من القيم الإنسانية إيجابية كانت أو سلبية، بينما إطلاق "الشخصية" لا يخلو من عمومية وشمول. والشخصية في الأعمال السردية تسخر لإنجاز الحدث الذي أسنده الكاتب إليها، وهي تخضع في ذلك لصرامة الكاتب وتصوراته وأيديولوجيته، إي فلسفته في الحياة. والشخصية في الرواية التقليدية تعامل على أساس أنها كائن حي له وجود فيزيقي، فتوصف ملامحها وقامتها وصوتها وملابسها وغير ذلك من الجزئيات والخصوصيات فضلا عن الاهتمام برسم أهوائها وهواجسها ومشاعرها.. لذلك فالشخصية تلعب دورا أكبر في أي عمل روائي يكتبه كاتب تقليدي( بالزاك ـ إميل زولا ـ نجيب محفوظ...) ولعل الاحتفاء بها كان له ارتباط بهيمنة النزعة التاريخية والاجتماعية، وهيمنة الأيديولوجية السياسية من وجهة أخرى.. أما الروائيون المسلحون برؤية حداثية فعملوا على الحد من غلوائها والإضعاف من سلطانها في الأعمال الروائية، ولم تعد سوى كائن ورقي.. وهذا فرونز كافكا أحد المبشرين بجنس روائي جديد يطلق على شخصيته مجرد رقم في روايته " المحاكمة" le proces  وأطلق على شخصية رواية "القصر" مجرد حرف.. ولم يعد ممكنا دراسة الشخصية في ذاتها، أي على أنها شخص أو فرد، بل بدأت الأفكار تتجه إلى دراستها أو تحليلها في إطار دلالي، فتغدو مجرد عنصر شكلي وتقني للغة الروائية، مثلها في ذلك مثل السرد والوصف والحوار.. 
 ومهما يكن فأي الملامح يجب أن ترسم بها الشخصية الروائية؟ يرى الناقد الجزائري عبد المالك مرتاض أن التقليديين كانوا يلحقون ملامح الشخصية بملامح الشخص ويستريحون، وذلك بغاية إيهام القارئ على أنها ترقى إلى مستوى التمثيل الواقعي لصورة الحياة، بينما الروائيون والنقاد الجدد معا يزعمون أن الشخصية لا تعدو كونها عنصرا من مشكلات السرد في العمل الروائي وعدوها مجرد كائن ورقي لا حول له ولا قوة، او قل مجرد دمية تتحرك
أنواع الشخصية
كان النقد يصنف الشخصيات بحسب أطوارها عبر العمل الروائي.. فهناك الشخصية المركزية والثانوية والشخصية الخالية  من الاعتبارpersonnage de comparse 
كما نصادف الشخصية المدورة والشخصية المسطحة.. كما نصادف الشخصية الإيجابية والسلبية..
الشخصية المدورة والمصطحة:أول من اصطنع هذا المصطلح هو الروائي والناقد الإنجليزي فوستر.. ومهما يكن فهذا المصطلح ليس غريبا على في الثرات العربي إذ كان الجاحظ كتب رسالة عجيبة وصف فيها شخصية نصفها حقيقي ونصفها الآخر خيالي وهي رسالة التربيع والتدوير الشهيرة، وكأن العرب عرفوا هذا اللون وتمثلوه على نحو ما، ولو لو يكتبوا الرواية إلى عهد الجاحظ. لذلك فالشخصية المدورة أو المكثفة حسب تودوروف وديكرو هي التي لا تستقر على حال ولا يستطيع المتلقي أن يعرف مسبقا ماذا سيؤول إليه أمرها لأنها متغيرة الأحوال ومتبدلة الأطوار، فضلا عن كونها تتميز بغناء الحركة وقدرتها على التأثير في سائر شخصيات العمل السردي.. وهي التي تفعل الخير كما تفعل الشر.
والمصطحة هي البسيطة التي لا تتبدل عواطفها ومواقفها بعامة.. ومثل هذا التعريف متفق عليه في النقد الغربي والشرقي.بينما احتفى التقليديون بالشخصية وبوؤوها المكانة اللائقة بها، حتى إّّذا  جاء الكتاب الحداثيون ومنهم أصحاب مدرسة الرواية الجديدة تبنوا موقفا معاديا للشخصية في أطروحاتهم، فحاولوا تسفيهها وتدميرها والحط من شأنها. ومن هؤلاء: رولان بارط، طودوروف، ميشال زيرافا، ونطالي ساروط، وميشال بيطور وألان روب كريي وجيرار جينيت.. ومهد لتكريس هذه الفكرة قبل هؤلاء، جيمس جويس وكافكا.. وزعم هؤلاء أن الشخصية ليست سوى كائن ورقي وإنها يجب أن تكون نسيا منسيا وأنها لا تعدو كونها مجرد عنصر لسانياتي مثله مثل باقي العناصر السردية الأخرى مثل اللغة والحيز والزمان والحدث.. إنها كائن لغوي من صنع الخيال. ومهما اختلفت الآراء وتضاربت تبق الشخصية مشكلا أساسيا وعنصرا غاية في الأهمية داخل العمل السردي..إنها واسطة العقد بين جميع المشكلات السردية الأخرى..إنها تصطنع اللغة تبث وتستقبل وتصنع المناجاة. 
اللغة:***الأديب مسؤول عن لغته إذ هو من يمنح ألفاظه دلالات جديدة كأنما ينشئها لأول مرة، أي أنه يتبع في الكتابة ما يطلق عليه في اللغة النقدية المعاصرة الانزياح. فحينما يستعمل معنى المرارة للخبز فهو لا يقصد مرارة المذاق ولكن الحصول عليه دونه كدح وتعب وعرق فيستحيل المذاق المعنوي إلى مرارة أي إلى  شقاء.. ولكن اللغة العادية أو اللسان المشترك بين الناس فإنما يقصد المعنى الحقيقي وإلا فسد نظام الكون واضطربت علاقات الناس. وقسمت السميائية اللغة إلى مفهومين:   ـ مفهوم السمة الطبيعية  وهي اللغة التبليغية التي يكون بثها دون قصد؛ كتلبد السماء بالغيم وقصف الرعد ووميض البرق تشي بوشك هطول المطر، وارتفاع حرارة الجسم يؤذن بوجود حمى،  إذن فالسمة الطبيعية الأولى ـ هي سمة حاضرة دالة على سمة غائبة ـ سمة بصرية والسمة الطبيعية الثانية لمسية ـ السمة الاصطناعية تتمثل في الرسوم والأشكال والإشارات الصوتية مثل دق الطبول إيذانا بدخول وقت السحور في رمضان، ويكون لها في المألوف باث قصدي
لغة الكتابة الروائية ومستوياتها:كان أبو عثمان الجاحظ  أول من اهتم  وعني بالحديث عن مستويات اللغة ومراعاة درجة المتكلم الثقافية والاجتماعية. وحسب ما يذكر الجاحظ فقد سبق ابن المعتز إلى تأسيس النظر في هذه المسألة فاقترح أن يكون مستوى لغة المتكلم أو الكاتب على قدر المخاطب ومستوى ثقافته.. يقول بن المعتز: " ينبغي للمتكلم أن يعرف أقدار المعاني ويوازن بينها وبين أقدار المستمعين وبين أقدار الحاجات؛ فيجعل لكل طبقة من ذلك كلاما، ولكل حال من ذلك مقاما، حتى يقسم أقدار الكلام على أقدار المعاني على أقدار المقامات وأقدار المستمعين على أقدار تلك الحالات.."الجاحظ  ـ  البيان والتبيين: ص 153. إن بشر بن المعتز، المفكر المعتزلي فيما ذهب إليه يبدو حداثيا ـ في الخطابة لا الكتابة طبعا ـ فهو يثير مسألة المستوى اللغوي  بحيث لا يجب أن يكتب لنفسه ويتجاهل قراءه بل ينبغي له أن يراعي مستوى المبثوث فيهم الرسالة فيجعلها على أقدارهم ويفصلها على مقاسهم....والحق إن مسألة المستويات اللغوية داخل العمل السردي تعني في المذهب النقدي المتسامح أن الكاتب الروائي عليه أن يستعمل جملة من المستويات اللغوية التي تناسب أوضاع الشخصيات الثقافية والاجتماعية والفكرية.. ولعل جلال الدين السيوطي قد نهض بهذه التجربة اللغوية بحيث كتب عشرين مقامة موزعة على عشرين شخصية مختلفة، فاتخذ لكل شخصية لغتها الوظيفية. لذلك قد يكون العرب سبقوا إلى هذه المسألة تطبيقيا، بعد أن كان الجاحظ تحدث عنها نظريا..ولعل الشائع بين الناس أن لغة الكتابة ضربان اثنان:: الضرب الأول سرد، ولغته الفصحى، والضرب الآخر حوار، ولغته عامية.. وفي رأيي المتواضع أن العملية الإبداعية وحدة متكاملة تنهض على لغة لسان أدبي فصيح ولغة فنية راقية لا تشوبها شائبة ينفثها لسان عامي دارج يحصرها في مجال إقليمي ضيق. ومهما يكن فإن السحر اللغوي إذا غاب عن العمل الروائي، غاب عنه كل شيء: غاب الفن، وغاب الأدب معا..
السرد وأشكاله في التراث القصصي العربي:عرف الأدب العربي أشكالا مختلفة من طرائق السرد، وقد اقتصرت في معظم أطوارها على اصطناع ضمير الغائب. ومن الطرائق السردية التي استعملها العرب في سرودهم من العهود المبكرة:1-عبارة "زعموا" ويرى أغلب النقاد أن يكون عبد الله بن المقفع أول من استعمل هذه الطريقة السردية الملائمة لطبيعة الحكاية في شكلها المعهود منذ القديم، حين نقل خرافات كليلة ودمنة عن الأدب الفارسي، والذي يزعم بعض المؤرخين أنه نقل عن الأدب الهندي إلى اللغة العربية. وظل مصطلح "زعموا" هو اللازمة السردية المهيمنة على نص كليلة ودمنة، وكأنها أم الأشكال السردية وأعرقها في الأدب العربي، وبالتالي فإن المصطلح ينسجم مع طبيعة السرد القائم على التسلسل الزمني الذي يأتي من الخارج أو عن طريق حياد المؤلف، وكأن هذه الأداة السردية تقابل ما يعرف لدى منظري الرواية الغربيين "الرؤية من الخلف". وأجمع نقاد الرواية الحداثية على أن ضمير الغائب، والماثل في عبارة "زعموا" ليس إلا دلالة حتمية على نفي الوجود التاريخي وإثبات الصفة الخيالية الخالصة للعمل السردي بخاصة..2ـ مصطلح السرد في فن المقامات :  شهدت نهاية القرن الرابع الهجري ميلاد فن المقامات، على يد بديع الزمن الهمداني.كان معظم المقاماتيين يستهلون السرد في مقاماتهم إما بعبارة "حدثنا" أو "حدث" وإما "حكى" أو "أخبر" أو "حدثني" وهي أداة سردية كانت تستعملها شهرزاد في ألف ليلة وليلة. وكان الجاحظ اصطنعها منذ القرن الثالث للهجرة، في كتابه حكاية الكندي حيث افتتحها بهذه العبارة "حدثني عمرو بن نهيوي قال" والحق إن هذه العبارات كلها مستقاة من تقاليد رواة الحديث النبوي الشريف وقد تكون عبارة حدثني أشد ارتباطا بحميمية السرد وأدل على كيان "الأنا"وأكفأ في التوغل في أعماق الذات لتفجير مكامنها وتعرية مخابئها. إن اصطناع ياء الانتماء أو ياء الاحتياز أو ياء الذات، والتي يسميها علماء النحو العربي "ياء المتكلم"، تتيح للسارد    الحديث من الداخل وتجعله يتعرى في صدق أمام الفعل السردي أو أمام المسرود له..استعمال ضمير الغائب: وهو سيد الضمائر السردية الثلاثة، وأكثرها تداولا، وقد يكون استعماله شاع بيد السراد الشفويين أولا.. وهو وسيلة صالحة لأن يتوارى وراءها السارد فيمرر ما يشاء من الأفكار والإيديولوجيات، وتعليمات وتوجيهات. ثم إن السارد يغتدي أجنبيا عنالعمل السردي، وكأنه مجرد راو له، بفضل هذا "الهو" العجيب..            مصطلح السرد في "ألف ليلة وليلة"            تصطنع شهرزاد ساردة ألف ليلة وليلة عبارة "بلغني. وهي أداة سردية تتصف بالإيحائية والتكثيف وتواري وراءها عوالم لم تكشف..-          اللغة الحوارية:
 الحوار هو اللغة المعترضة التي تقع وسطا بين المناجاة واللغة السردية. ويجري الحوار عادة بين شخصية وأخرى أو بين شخصيات وشخصيات أخرى داخل العمل الروائي. والحوار الروائي المتميز يجب أن يكون مقتضبا ومكثفا؛ حتى لا تتحول الرواية إلى مسرحية، وحتى لا يضيع السارد والسرد عبر هذه الشخصيات المتحاورة على حساب التحليل من جهة، وعلى حساب جمالية اللغة. ولدى مناصري العامية يقتضي الحوار أن يكون بالعامية وخصوصا إذا كانت الشخصية أمية، وكل ذلك التماسا لواقعيتها، وكأن الأحداث التي تنهض بها أو تقع عليها هي أحداث تاريخية بالفعل.. وهذه مغالطة ومخادعة.. ومهما يكن فلا ينبغي أن تبتعد لغة الحوار عن لغة السرد حتى لا يقع نشازا بشعا في نسج مستويات اللغة السردية.. المناجاة: وهو المصطلح الذي اقترحه الناقد الجزائري والأستاذ الجامعي الدكتور عبد المالك مرتاض ويرى أن بعض النقاد المعاصرين آثروا إطلاق هذا المصطلح العربي القح بدل مصطلح (المنولوج الداخلي) الوارد على يد الأديب الفرنسي الشهير إدوار دي جردان؛ لأن المناجاة هي نفسها تدور داخل الذات، وتعني في اللغة العربية: حديث النفس للنفس.. وعليه فإن مصطلح المنولوج  لا يحتاج بأن يوصف بالداخلي.  والمناجاة خطاب داخل خطاب آخر يتسم بالسردية، إذ الأول جواني، والثاني خارجي أو براني، ويندمجان لإضافة بعد حدثي أو سردي أو نفسي إلى الخطاب الروائي
الحيز الروائي وأشكاله:إذا كان للمكان حدود تحده، ونهاية ينتهي إليها فإن الحيز لا حدود له ولا انتهاء؛ هو مجال شاسع وفوق ذلك عنصر مركزي في تشكيل العمل الروائي، بحيث يمكن ربطه بالشخصية واللغة والحدث ربطا عضويا. قد ينتقل الحيز من مكان ضيق أو واسع إلى رؤية فنية؛ وهو التصور الذي ذهبت إليه الناقدة جوليا كريستيفا.. إذا كان الحيز يعني لدى التقليديين (نجيب محفوظ) كل شيء؛ بحيث كانوا يبالغون في وصفه ويبرعون في بنائه لإيهام المتلقى بواقعيته وحقيقته، فإن كتاب الرواية الجديدة قد نحوا به منحى آخر، وعملوا على تعويمه في الأسطورة وحمله على النطق، ودفعه إلى الوعي.. ولعل هؤلاء الروائيين الجدد يرمون عن وعي فني إلى إزعاجه والإساءة إليه، شأنه شأن معظم المشكلات السردية الأخرى  المظهر الجغرافي: أو مثول المكان في مظاهر مختلفة وأشكال متعددة.. الجبال، والسهول والوديان. ولما كان الحيز الروائي يعكس مثول الإنسان في صورة خيالية(الشخصية) فإن هذه الشخصية لا تتفاعل إلا في حيز جغرافي، أو في مكان.. والحيز أكبر من الجغرافية مساحة، إذ هو ارتفاع وانخفاض وبحار وصحاري وطيران وتحليق.. بينما الجغرافيا وصف للمكان الموجود لا المكان المفقود أو المنشود الذي يحلم الإنسان برؤيته خارج إطار الأرض.
المظهر الخلفي: أو الحيز الإيحائي كما يسميه جيرار جينيت:وهو مظهر غير مباشر؛ بحيث يمكن تمثل الحيز بواسطة كثير من الأدوات اللغوية غير ذات الدلالة التقليدية على المكان مثل الجبل أو الطريق.. وذلك بالتعبير عنها بواسطة أفعال مثل: سافر وخرج ودخل وأبحر إلى غير ذلك. ومثل هذه الأفعال تحيل على عوالم لا حدود لها؛ وهي جميعها أحياز في معانيها. لذلك فإن الحيز الأدبي عالم بدون حدود وبحر بلا ساحل؛ إنه امتداد مستمر ومفتوح على جميع الواجهات وكل الآفاق. الأديب يرسم حيزا ويتصرف في تشكيله، فإن شاء أن يكون ضخما ضخمه، وإن شاء أن يكون ممتدا مدده، بحيث لا تنهض في وجهه حدود الجغرافيا ولا ارتفاع الجبال ولا عمق الأودية..
علاقة السرد بالزمن:الزمن مظهر وهمي كل الأحياء والأشياء تتأثر بمضيه الوهمي، غير المحسوس. والزمن كالأوكسيجين، يعايشنا في كل لحظة من حياتنا؛ غير أننا لا نحس به، ولا نستطيع أن نراه أو نسمع حركاته الوهمية، ولكننا نستطيع أن نرى أثره ونشاطه في الإنسان حين يهرم، وفي البناء حين يبلى أو الحديد حين يعلوه الصدأ وفي الشجر حين تتساقط أوراقه أو الزهر لما يسري فيه الذبول. فالزمن إذن مظهر نفسي لا مادي ومجرد غير محسوس..
أنواع الزمن:ـ الزمن المتواصل:والزمن المتصل غير الزمن المتواصل؛ على أساس أن المتصل لا يكون له انقطاع، على حين أن المتواصل يمضي في حركته من دون الإفلات من سلطان التوقف.ـ الزمن المتعاقب:
وهذا الزمن دائري مغلق لا طولي وكأنه يدور حول نفسه، لأن بعضه يعقب البعض مثل زمن الفصول الأربعة التي تجعل الزمن يتكرر في مظاهر متشابهة.  ـ الزمن المنقطع:وهو الزمن الذي ينتهي إلى غايته فينقطع ويتوقف مثل الزمن الخاص بأعمار الناس ومدد الدول الحاكمة وفترات الفتن المضطربة..ـ الزمان الغائب: وهو الزمن المتصل بأطوار الناس حين ينامون أو يقعون في غيبوبة، أو قبل أن يتكون الوعي بالزمن (الجنين ـ الرضيع)ـ الزمن الذاتي: أو الزمن النفسي؛ ذلك أن المدة الزمنية من حيث هي كينونة زمنية موضوعية لا تساوي إلا نفسها، ولكن الذات أو العامل النفسي هي التي حولت العادي إلى غير عادي، والقصير إلى مديد. كما تعمد هذه الذات إلى تحويل الزمن الطويل إلى قصير في لحظات السعادة والفرح وبفوز أو انتصار.. والزمن القصير يتحول إلى طويل في حال ترقب المفاجآت السارة.. فيغدو الأسبوع شهرا والشهر سنة... ويبقى الزمن في كل الأحوال موضوعيا في ذاته؛ وإنما صورة التعامل معه هي التي تحوله إلى زمن ذاتي.. هناك من النقاد الروائيين المعاصرين من يعتقد بوجود ثلاثة الأصناف من الزمن تتلبس بالحدث السردي وتلازمه، وهي: زمن الحكاية، وزمن السرد، وزمن القراءة..
الحدث: 
الحدث والحبكة: ولئن تمثل الحدث في الأدوار التي تقوم بها الشخصيات وما تنطوي عليه تلك الأدوار من أفعال وممارسات وما يواكبها من صراع، فإن الحبكة هي مجموع الأحداث التي يجمع بينها خيط رابط  يبدأ بخوض غمار الحياة، والسعي في سبيل هدف معين تنشده الشخصية لقضاء مآربها الملحة وتحقيق هدفها الأسمى، وتنشط العراقيل وتنتصب المتاريس ويحتد الصراع حتى يبلغ ذروته.. ويطفو عنصر التشويق مهيئا النفوس المترقبة إلى نهاية ترضي فضولها وتستجيب لهواجسها وتطلعاتها..  وينتهي خيط الحدث بحل مرض أو مخيب للآمال. وتبقى مهارة المبدع في طريقة نسجه الأحداث وتركيبها في حلة تستأثر بالألباب..
انتهى
محمد غالمي
أستاذ التعليم الثانوي

----------

